

Flappy - _nato_

`Just wanted to see if this got to the front page of HN (based on what I am seeing, there is potential).
======
gus_massa
If you fill the text and url in the submit form, then url is dropped and only
the text is shown. (Yes it's a strange behavior.)

Usually, you should fill only the title and url, and if you want to say
something add a comment later.

